
Finally, a real world use case for iBeacons? - behucrolig
See https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pzu.pl&#x2F;pzugo (in Polish)<p>Polish insurer PZU have teamed up with Estimote (manufacturer according to instruction manual at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pzu.pl&#x2F;_fileserver&#x2F;item&#x2F;1514856) to use beacons with accelerometer to detect vehicle collisions and summon help if needed. Presumably the bigger picture is to get drivers to opt in to allowing insurer to track driving habits.
======
howard941
What do the beacons bring to the system? Genuine question, curious how they
fit into the scheme.

~~~
behucrolig
Good question, I _guess_ the beacon is needed to wake the phone app, that's
probably all, right? The beacon does has an accelerometer, but then again, so
does the phone...

~~~
howard941
If the designer was here I'd ask why select a beacon instead of connecting as
a bluetooth LE peripheral to take advantage of connected mode's superior power
budgeting?

